# Tool Sale!!! Do not miss this one!!!



## mhambi (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm totally getting the manual chainsaw... no more mixing 2 stroke for me.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 11, 2012)

I developed a 4" manual grinder some years back
never caught on


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 11, 2012)

muppet-grade felt work gloves! its like Christmas in Rocktober!


----------



## James02 (Oct 11, 2012)

What a steal, it's more expensive on sale....?  That's good stuff!!


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

Where has that nail unbender been my whole life??


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 11, 2012)

LMFAO!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> Where has that nail unbender been my whole life??


 
Right next to the 'board stretchers','toenails' & other stuff in the tool trailer we send the green apprentices after....


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 11, 2012)

Classic...and shockingly close to true..ha


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL  Excellent!


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 12, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Right next to the 'board stretchers','toenails' & other stuff in the tool trailer we send the green apprentices after....


 Metric crescent wrench........


----------



## schlot (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm suing these people How dare they? They've gone too far in the name of humor, where is my attorney.

I DID NOT SIGN THE RELEASE FORM FOR THEM TO USE MY PICTURE IN THE "MORON LAMP".


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 12, 2012)

After the table saw incident I can now order the Cooki-Monster work gloves!


----------



## onetracker (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks for posting this. i needed a good laugh this morning. every ad was fr#$%^in' hilarious!

at least the manual chain saw has a chain brake...


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 12, 2012)

I could get into the nose-picking kit, if it was 12 volt. Not much else you can do while driving.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2012)

Hehheh . . . funny stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## barn burner (Oct 12, 2012)

That is genius!


----------



## barn burner (Oct 12, 2012)

Just looked again, they should have included a moisture meter function on the "8 function electronic multi tool."....lol


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, I _need _that stuff! How can I subscribe to their weekly ads?

Seriously (almost), I happen to agree with the bungee cord thing...


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 12, 2012)

LOVE IT


----------



## btuser (Oct 12, 2012)

One time I was laboring on a framing crew when the boss told the brand-new-that-day kid to grab the sawzall and cut out the door thresholds before he bothered sweeping the deck.  After about 10 minutes another framer came upstairs and said "Hey, you got to come look at this!"

The kid was on his knees rocking the sawzall back-n-forth, unplugged, trying to cut out the threshold.  The boss was curt:

"You know, you can plug that in."
"You can?"
"Yes you can, but don't bother.  You're fired."


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 13, 2012)

Good stuff! I guess the Lithuanian Ratchet Wrenches are sold out...


----------



## ScotO (Oct 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> Where has that nail unbender been my whole life??


 Tell me about it, Jags!  To think, all these years I've lost countless fingernails and cursed up more swear words than a drunken sailor, and they have a tool to make it easy!  

I'm gonna wait for the sale to be over, I like the regular price better......


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 14, 2012)

I managed to get that never in stock flashlight once in a dream 

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2012)

That's great! I actually LOLed!


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Right next to the 'board stretchers','toenails' & other stuff in the tool trailer we send the green apprentices after....


 
in the aircraft industry we send apprentices looking for the "skyhook" they will be redirected around the plant for hours..............


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2012)

We have "cable combs" for knotted cable and wire and "shoreline" in show biz.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 2, 2012)

that generator is a total ripoff....I might have to get one.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 2, 2012)

ironpony said:


> in the aircraft industry we send apprentices looking for the "skyhook" they will be redirected around the plant for hours..............


Always wondered what made airplanes so expensive!  Hey, do you work for Boeing?


----------



## rottiman (Nov 2, 2012)

ironpony said:


> in the aircraft industry we send apprentices looking for the "skyhook" they will be redirected around the plant for hours..............


 Buckets of prop wash work too...............LOL


----------

